# Wonderful coffee, done cheap



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

My French press did not survive the house move, so off I trotted to the local town to scour charity shops. Picked up a 1l French press for 3 quid! Filter is a bit tired, but it's not really hugely needed anyway as I only press a centimetre beyond the water's surface.

Also got an insulated travel mug for a quid. Not branded, but it'll get me a decent brew to work 

For beans, I went with the el muro from craft house coffee, which I got a kilo of for £14 or so.

And for water... Tap. Because I'm lucky and my tap water is hard-ish but tasty. I save the ashbeck for the espresso machine.

Proof you can have top quality coffee cheap, if you know what to look for! I reckon each 200ml cup costs pennies, and tastes fantastic. Works with a dash of milk too, if you are so inclined. 

Simple 60g per litre recipe.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a shame more people who currently drink instant don't follow this route.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes,

I was on the French press for the last ten years, before that filter machines, discovered for me in 1980, while working in Holland.

Unfortunately I used only supermarket coffee.

Never really took to drinking in coffee shops and it's only this year I 'found' the speciality coffee roasters.

Better late than never!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I won my first French press (letter to Woman's Own!) and that converted me in my 20s ?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I just brewed my first cup with a Melitta style dripper. £8 off eBay with a packet of filters. I'm truly surprised how good this is in the cup. And to think this was designed and patented in 1908. Astonishing.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

les24preludes said:


> I just brewed my first cup with a Melitta style dripper. £8 off eBay with a packet of filters. I'm truly surprised how good this is in the cup. And to think this was designed and patented in 1908. Astonishing.


 My 95 year old mother has been using a plastic Melitta for years... and she makes a great cup (has used freshly ground, locally roasted beans for 50 years)... she was doing all the "new-age" bloom & preinfusion stuff long before the new agers were born!???


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Deidre said:


> My 95 year old mother has been using a plastic Melitta for years... and she makes a great cup (has used freshly ground, locally roasted beans for 50 years)... she was doing all the "new-age" bloom & preinfusion stuff long before the new agers were born!???


 Stories like this make you feel good!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deidre said:


> My 95 year old mother has been using a plastic Melitta for years... and she makes a great cup (has used freshly ground, locally roasted beans for 50 years)... she was doing all the "new-age" bloom & preinfusion stuff long before the new agers were born!???


 Brilliant! I hope she has a barista pinny too ?


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Brilliant! I hope she has a barista pinny too ?


 She's old-school classic in her style & wardrobe; no leather or canvas barista aprons for her! lol ... think the Queen! ?? She has always worn the old-fashioned waist-high, tie-behind-your-back, aprons (btw, she made her own aprons out of a patterned terry towel)!?


----------



## Angelika (Mar 7, 2020)

Of the insoluble, there is no doubt a Jockey! Moreover, it is not even necessary to brew it - for the lazy, it will go just brewing in a cup, as soluble ones are prepared. (or brew with a small amount of cold water, stir, after 5-10 minutes boil with boiling water - it turned out to be done so by accident, I liked the result).When I lived in property (ad link removed) was buying in red packaging - traditional taste. There is still green. There are some with Irish cream. All of them are very fragrant and cheap !!!


----------

